# Really naive noob question: do Blu-ray discs have the dvd version too?



## merc (Oct 3, 2009)

Thinking about finally getting an oppo Blu-ray player but still have oppo dvd players and standard dvd players in all other rooms and in our vehicles.

If I start buying blu-ray movies, do they also come with dvd versions which we can watch in other rooms and vehicles or do I need to buy both a blu ray and dvd movie?

Thanks for the help and patience with such a dumb noob question.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Bluray discs are not playable on regular DVD players and almost never come with a DVD-version in the box.

Kal


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

The Blu Ray disc so that you need the "Blue" wavelength laser to read it, that's how they get so much information onto the disk. A dvd player's red laser just couldn't get information out of that.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

The last 3 blu-ray's I bought also included a DVD version at an increased cost but less than the cost of the DVD purchased seperately.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thats all correct however there are a few BluRay combo packs that do have both the BluRay and a DVD copy


----------



## merc (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks for the help and responses!

Well, in that case, I guess I'll just stick with my dvd world for now.
I was going to buy a blu-ray player and then get the 35th anniversary blu-ray of Rocky Horror($22), but if it doesn't come with the dvd version I'll probably just either get the dvd for around $10 or redbox rent the dvd. 

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

There are several Blu-rays that have a DVD packaged in the same carton, most however come with a Digital copy. I guess i shouldn't say most but alot do.:T


----------



## merc (Oct 3, 2009)

bambino said:


> There are several Blu-rays that have a DVD packaged in the same carton, most however come with a Digital copy. I guess i shouldn't say most but alot do.:T


What do you mean by - comes with a "Digital Copy"?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

A digital copy is a disc that you can use to download the movie onto you PC or Ipod etc. You put the disc in and type in a code that comes with the disc and it downloads it to whatever portable device you might be useing, i have not used any of my digital copy's but i think you can only download them to one specific device, such as either your Ipod or PC.:T


----------



## Whsperz (Apr 27, 2010)

As far as Digital Copies are concerned, it is allowed to go to another device one time and no others. It really isn't that useful unless you want it on your mp3 player IMO. I tried it once, wasn't very impressed, not wasting anymore time with it.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Whsperz said:


> As far as Digital Copies are concerned, it is allowed to go to another device one time and no others. It really isn't that useful unless you want it on your mp3 player IMO. I tried it once, wasn't very impressed, not wasting anymore time with it.


That is how i figuerd they worked do to haveing to input a code to download and all.


----------



## merc (Oct 3, 2009)

Can I DL the digital copy to my pc and then use my dvd copy programs to make a dvd for my family's personal use from the digital copy?


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Short answer no. Here is link to an FAQ on Digital Copy


----------



## merc (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks Ares.

Sounds like this digital copy is basically worthless...


----------

